# 5 females, Port Clinton, OH or Franklin Furnace, OH



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I have come to the point in my life where everything is getting so stressful for me... I have to get rid of my girls... I have moved 3 times in the last month, and it's getting to be a hassle. I have no money, and no time for them. :[

If anyone could take them, please let me know.
you can msg me here, or email me.
[email protected]

Thanks, guys...


----------

